# Professor Layton & The Last  Specter Release Date



## Gabbynaruto (Aug 29, 2011)

Professor Layton and the Last Specter is coming to Nintendo DS in North America on 10/17, complete with Professor Layton's London Life, a bonus role-playing game available at the start of the game containing 100+ hours of gameplay![/p]




Source 1



Source 2



Source 3

Man, I'm far behind with the Layton games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I'm excited about this one too. Must finish the other ones first though...


----------



## Zeroneo (Aug 29, 2011)

The European version won't get the bonus RPG :/

US version for me i guess.


----------



## Gh0sti (Aug 29, 2011)

thats cool these games are fun


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 29, 2011)

So looking forward to play this.



			
				Gabbynaruto said:
			
		

> Professor Layton and the Last Specter is coming to Nintendo DS in North America on 10/17, *complete with Professor Layton's London Life, a bonus role-playing game available at the start of the game containing 100+ hours of gameplay!*[/p]



I love how Level 5 is adding extras to their games. They are including WKC1 in WKC2 and now this.


----------



## chyyran (Aug 29, 2011)

Yay, A new Layton game. Now, it's just Layton V. Wright..


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice, I absolutely loved the last three Layton games and I always immediately get addicted when I start playing.

Hopefully thell release Layton V and LvsAA as well eventually!


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 29, 2011)

i feel like i need to complete all of the prior games before i can play this (never finished the second one)


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 29, 2011)

Finished all of the game and I hope they don't do badly with this one. The previous game wasn't as good as the others which was slightly disappointing.


----------



## bowser (Aug 29, 2011)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> I love how Level 5 is adding extras to their games. They are including *WKC1* in *WKC2* and now this.


LOL what's that? Wonky Kong Country?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2011)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Finished all of the game and I hope they don't do badly with this one. The previous game wasn't as good as the others which was slightly disappointing.



I liked the last one, hated the second one. I like how the third one explained about his past, why he has that enemy, and where he got his top hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, I'm going to head in town and pre-order this. Can't wait.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 29, 2011)

I still have to get Unwound Future before I get this.

Glad that they didn't take out London Life, though.


----------



## Waddy101 (Aug 29, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> mehrab2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's White Knight Chronicles XD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a feeling I'll skip the main game entirely and just try the RPG. Layton has never been my cup of tea.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 29, 2011)

Is the RPG included inside the game or is it another game that comes with the box?

If NOE is planning on releasing a multi 5 version then they wouldn't have enough room for the RPG, supposedly.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 30, 2011)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> Is the RPG included inside the game or is it another game that comes with the box?
> 
> If NOE is planning on releasing a multi 5 version then they wouldn't have enough room for the RPG, supposedly.


No, it's included in the game.

It should be pretty awesome since it's developed by Brownie Brown.


----------



## Midna (Aug 30, 2011)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Finished all of the game and I hope they don't do badly with this one. The previous game wasn't as good as the others which was slightly disappointing.


What are you talking about? 

The story, though founded on a ridiculously over the top premise, was much more exciting, believable and touching than that of Layton 2 (and probably of Layton 1.) The resolution was much more satisfying and the twists were nice. I don't recall any problem with the puzzles either.

Was there some other problem?


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 30, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably the fact that the Layton series has the HIGHEST expectations for story on the DS (and probably 3DS) now. Nothing could top it, except for games that really  were nothing but story (999) and people are now expecting a holy grail filled with the piss of fucking GOD.

That's why I never take bias into opinion when I play a game now.


----------



## Midna (Aug 30, 2011)

Really? All of the games have ridiculous stories.



Spoiler



Curious Village: One man builds an entire village of sentient humanoid robots that run on wooden cogs

Pandora's Box: The characters hallucinated the entire game. Not only that, it was a shared hallucination. At the very end, the man who died at the beginning of the game comes back to life for no reason.

Unwound Future: An entire alternate city is built beneath London, and nobody notices.

Lets not forget the man who can put on masks and fool everyone into thinking he is someone else, even if that person is half his size.



That's not to say I didn't enjoy the stories completely (except for the second one. The eye searing flashy city and least believable resolution ruined it for me) 

Layton 3's story was my favourite. We were given flashback insight into what happened before the first game. The villains were excellent, and it made me feel for all of the characters. Especially Layton, who before now was technically a very flat character. I might have cried for him at the end even. The mystery was engaging, making me want to keep playing. Hell, parts of the story even made me feel pressured and panicked, even though you know that time can't run out, it feels like it can.

The stories are fun, and exciting, mysterious, engaging, and sometimes touching. But they are like swiss cheese


----------



## justin05 (Aug 30, 2011)

Fantastic. Loved the first 3. This will make me watch the days past again.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 30, 2011)

Bleh, prequels.  Looking forward to the RPG mode though, should be interesting.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 30, 2011)

Why not included for european release this little bonus game? >.<
Found some screens anyway.. cellphone game port but free so yay! 















Source http://www.joystiq.com/2009/08/25/professo...sor-layton-rpg/


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 30, 2011)

ah wonderful and an rpg is always welcome on the ds. i wonder when they will run out of puzzles.

i havent played all of them but i really enjoyed whatever i have played and never miss this game.

again i say it, the ds is not dead.... yet


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 30, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I have a feeling I'll skip the main game entirely and just try the RPG. Layton has never been my cup of tea.


You'll not like it then, because you have to end the game.
The RPG isn't a RPG per se. Just a bunch of quests. Like it'll be with Fantasy Life for 3DS.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Sep 1, 2011)

I played the 4th game in Chinese, and let's just say that it's definitely not comparable to Unwound Future. The story is really just... really bleh. Uninteresting, and not really gripping, and it doesn't make you want ot play on to see what happens. :/

Mask of Miracles is fantastic though. if it ever comes out in English I'd reccomend it over this one.


----------



## zeromac (Sep 1, 2011)

Good to see one last great hurrah for the DS


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 1, 2011)

Japan got this game soooooo long ago......

But whatever! Can't wait for it. I beat the first three games. Loved them all. Definitely going to play this one.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 1, 2011)

This has to be the best new so far.Been really waiting for Professor Layton game after playing the other 3.
YEY for the DS!


----------



## NamoNakamura (Sep 1, 2011)

Since this is a prequel, I guess that means we won't see the darling Flora Reinhold anywhere in the game.  That's a bit disappointing, I suppose.

That aside, I love Professor Layton himself.  He and Luke work well together in terms of character.

I guess London Life could be cool too.  Not my main draw to the game (unlike so many others, sadly) but it may be fun.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 1, 2011)

I got a question. Everyone that finished all 3 games like me. Have you guys actually watched The Eternal Diva? Its basically the story after Last Scepter and before The Mask of Miracle. The one after The Mask of Miracle is The Curious Village. Well i have atleast and i totally loved the movie.


----------



## Mirby (Sep 1, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Yay, A new Layton game. Now, it's just Layton V. Wright..



You forgot about Mask of Miracle!

Still, this is epic, and the fact that there's a complete bonus RPG... well, let's just say this makes me extremely happy. ^.^


----------



## NamoNakamura (Sep 1, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> I got a question. Everyone that finished all 3 games like me. Have you guys actually watched The Eternal Diva? Its basically the story after Last Scepter and before The Mask of Miracle. The one after The Mask of Miracle is The Curious Village. Well i have atleast and i totally loved the movie.


I watched it.  It was a fantastic little film.  Having not played (or exposed myself at all to any details of) The Last Specter, it was a little confusing being shoe-horned straight into the past with characters like Emmy, but that didn't detract from the film at all.

And the side characters were so detailed and dynamic too, for side characters anyway.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 2, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Why not included for european release this little bonus game? >.<
> Found some screens anyway.. cellphone game port but free so yay!
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing, it looks like Earthbound, graphical-wise!


----------



## VentusVanitas (Sep 2, 2011)

Btw, its 

Last Specter
Eternal Diva
Mask of Miracle 
(PL6)
Curious Village
Diabolical Box
Unwound Future

I've played all of em to the end, i can't wait. Maybe make this the hype thread?


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 2, 2011)

Where does it say London Life won't be available in the European version? Like how I interpreted it, the US version will exclusively have it _available from the start_ (not: the US version will exclusively have it).


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 2, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Where does it say London Life won't be available in the European version? Like how I interpreted it, the US version will exclusively have it _available from the start_ (not: the US version will exclusively have it).


Eurogamer contacted Nintendo and apparently they confirmed that it isn't in the EU release.
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-08-...life-is-us-only


----------



## NDS-Gear (Sep 2, 2011)

Absolutely adore Professor Layton and can't wait until the next release. I personally thought the way Diabolical Box ended was a bit naff and I didn't like the way the story wrapped up at all. Other than that I've loved the series and can't wait for the next one.


----------

